# £700 REAR SEAT DELETE KIT?



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Is this a good price to pay for a brand new kit all in? Or is there a cheaper Way to get one?

Thanks all


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

there was one on ebay for 1k :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Do you hate your seats that much 

I am sure you could get something done custom for a fraction of the cost :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Funny how a couple of full kits sold on here for £350 not so long ago and now everyone wants nearly 1k for them :roll:


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I know it's doin my head in!! I have wanted one for so long and now every time a QS comes into work it makes me wannit even more! But can't help but think its too expensive!

Even with discount at work it's still £1000+ 


Thanks for replies though


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=254874


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

holliett said:


> I know it's doin my head in!! I have wanted one for so long and now every time a QS comes into work it makes me wannit even more! But can't help but think its too expensive!
> 
> Even with discount at work it's still £1000+
> 
> ...


Cant you just replace one of the qS ones under warranty :wink: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

total rip of, and anyone who buys one at that price must have money to burn. I have seen some superb mock ups on here...carried out on a tight budget!


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

I did mine for just over £20 in total. I might use a slightly wider diameter bar to make it a bit more 'beefy' looking tho. The one in the pics is 40mm od, think I'll try 50mm.

Also only removed the rear 'bench' seat. The back are still fitted, just folded down.


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of any decent DIY tutorials for this? I have tried searching but can't find anything. I'd like to do this but can't justify £1000 on it, or anywhere near that. Seems a little OTT for a metal bar and a bit of trim.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

14N-TT said:


> I did mine for just over £20 in total. I might use a slightly wider diameter bar to make it a bit more 'beefy' looking tho. The one in the pics is 40mm od, think I'll try 50mm.
> 
> Also only removed the rear 'bench' seat. The back are still fitted, just folded down.


any chance of doing a how to for the bar?


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't mind doing a how to for my budget seat delete if you guys are interested? I couldn't find one when I was looking to do it. 
It's a bit of a crude design, but the end result is effective. And a £975 saving on the OEM version 

It'll be in a few weeks if that's ok, as I'm off on me holidays.

Adam, I can send you a couple of pics in the meantime if you want mate? Just to give you an idea of how the bar is fitted. It is a really simple idea.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

yes please


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Does a seat delete increase or decrease insurance? It reduces passenger capacity so should reduce it right?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Makes no difference... told two different companies about my rear seat delete kit and neither cared



T3RBO said:


> Old picture of my rear seat delete kit


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

They all look wikid! T3rbo how did u make the floor plan on yours?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Template transferred to mdf then covered, plus fitted oem looking handle and holes for oem cargo net. From flap lifts up for extra storage but the idea was to pop a subwoofer box and amp in there.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Quality Rob..you should knock em out for £250 a pop
Steve


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

really wanna do this!

T3RBO, so you completely took the rear seats out of yours?


----------



## Deemc (Jan 20, 2014)

Bit of a thread revival here.. But does anyone know of anywhere to buy the support bar for rear seat delete mine is almost done and looking one of the cars.. Looking a chunky one.. Maybe 60mm or so..


----------



## Deemc (Jan 20, 2014)

Also colour or finish doesnt matter! LOL


----------



## benmatti (Sep 28, 2013)

a how to guide for the DIY would be great. the back seats are useless unless you have no legs.

how was the template made?


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

This is an easy mod to do and really cheap 
9mm plywood, some soft flooring, and bit of aluminium trim.

Make a template from cardboard or use wallpaper which is easy to cut.
Transfer shape to wood and use some small metal brackets with self tappers to fix to the floor. Wood is too big to fit in in one piece so cut it glue in flooring attach trim piece all for less than £30 so give it a go and see how you get on, if no good scrap it start again. My one has 2 secret cubby holes in it for shopping and goodies but that's only my choice

Happy cutting stevie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

One cubby hole on show








Two cubby's on show








Two cubby's luring low

I still may cover in carpet but at the moment cubbies take all the loose stuff, groceries, de-icer, torch etc and the big space takes the dog and rucksacks a perfect combo

Cheers Stevie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I've seen a few custom installs that have been professionally moulded from fiBerglass to incorporate some big ICE installs which look fantastic.

I opted to take the plunge and bought a used RSD as they look better than any DIY kit. That's not a pop at any of you guys that have done your own, it's just my preference to get the carpet matched so it all looks like it should from the QS.

I fitted mines today in about 30 minutes, just taking my time as I had the bar fitted already - very happy.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

This is mine. All pulls out should I need to access fuel pump or compressors

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

barb said:


> This is mine. All pulls out should I need to access fuel pump or compressors
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Could you not of found a nicer looking tank ? Lol


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Tank will be painted/wrapped. This is the tank that came in the kit. Enjoy your comment as usual

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Some of these are dreadfull. I think just leaving it stripped with a cage would work better.

Looks like [email protected] flooring with trap doors.

I would 100% cover that up.

But just my opinion.


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

LOL im fxcking shocked that these are selling at over £1000 can somebody tell me why they are so expensive??? im a furniture manufacturer and could easily EASILY knock these out !!! plus I could replicate the exact QS delete.....im just confused in why they cost sooo much are they made out of aluminium


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 27, 2009)

outdoor stevie said:


> One cubby hole on show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hollywood said:


> outdoor stevie said:
> 
> 
> > One cubby hole on show
> ...


Why Just why..


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't know, you buy a car with rear seats and then remove them. 

Buy a roadster!

p.s. some of those reminded be of this:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=98367&start=0


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

surely the car with those trap door is going to make that car very unsellable in the future??


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

jhoneyman said:


> surely the car with those trap door is going to make that car very unsellable in the future??


Reminds of the steering column B&Q plumbing thread. :roll:


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Easy now guys, this rear area is to suit me, it's large, flat and has storage fits me dog and several rucksacks just what I need. Also it is completely temporary inside half an hour it's back to normal seats in and I don't want a pole across the back cutting my area in half trying to look like something else. But it's not finished yet still has to be carpeted finished off nice and neat, there's nothing loose on the floor,behind the seats etcetera it's all hidden away in the cubbey holes the tt is very short of storage space as standard and this now makes a big difference.

However this forum is great and everybody does it their own way so post up your pos and neg comments please all for friendly chit chat.

Cheers stevie


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

outdoor stevie said:


> Easy now guys, this rear area is to suit me, it's large, flat and has storage fits me dog and several rucksacks just what I need. Also it is completely temporary inside half an hour it's back to normal seats in and I don't want a pole across the back cutting my area in half trying to look like something else. But it's not finished yet still has to be carpeted finished off nice and neat, there's nothing loose on the floor,behind the seats etcetera it's all hidden away in the cubbey holes the tt is very short of storage space as standard and this now makes a big difference.
> 
> However this forum is great and everybody does it their own way so post up your pos and neg comments please all for friendly chit chat.
> 
> Cheers stevie


Can't argue with that! just don't you open that trapdoor! :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol

My seat delete/sub install isn't the prettiest ever done either - but it's exactly what I wanted and that's all that matters to me.
The whole point of sharing these mods we do is to give ideas/inspire others to do something THEIR way - not to take the mick !
It'd be a pretty boring forum if people were discouraged from sharing their mods because (as happens all too often) everyone takes the p!$$ :-|


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Cuprabhoy said:


> just don't you open that trapdoor! :lol:


I knew it reminded me of something...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> outdoor stevie said:
> 
> 
> > Easy now guys, this rear area is to suit me, it's large, flat and has storage fits me dog and several rucksacks just what I need. Also it is completely temporary inside half an hour it's back to normal seats in and I don't want a pole across the back cutting my area in half trying to look like something else. But it's not finished yet still has to be carpeted finished off nice and neat, there's nothing loose on the floor,behind the seats etcetera it's all hidden away in the cubbey holes the tt is very short of storage space as standard and this now makes a big difference.
> ...


Cause there's something down there. :wink:

Stevie..well done mate, haters gona hate.

Damien.


----------



## bazab (Feb 11, 2014)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > outdoor stevie said:
> ...


+1 
GIVEN ME SOME GOOD IDEAS OF HOW I WANT TO DO MINE EVENTUALLY 
PROBABLY LAY ONE UP OUT OF FIBREGLASS USING THE STORAGE AREA IDEA OF STEVIES BUT ONE BIG ONE INSTEAD OF TWO SMALL CUBBIES.
A FRIEND OF MINE BUILDS CARBON FIBRE RACING YACHTS SO I MIGHT GET A PRICE OFF HIM TO DO A VERSION OF THE DESIGN I HAVE IN MIND BUT IN A GLOSS CARBON FINISH WHICH WOULD LOOK A LOT NICER THAN A PLAIN OLD CARPET FINISH.
WATCH THIS SPACE FOR PICS IN THE NEAR FUTURE
MK1 WILL BE FIBREGLASS WITH CARPET COVER 
MK2 WILL HOPEFULLY BE THE CARBON 1 POSSIBLY WITH SOME AREAS OF VERY THIN RUBBER GLUED TO IT TO PROTECT AND STOP ITEMS SLIDING TOO MUCH AS LONG AS I CAN FIND A SUITABLY NICE LOOKING RUBBER


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Heres mine -







Storage area-


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Kyle18uk said:


> Heres mine -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you keep the door cards with this cage? Want one myself but don't really want to loose the cards?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bazab (Feb 11, 2014)

looks a good finish with the carpet.
not so sure about the roll cage style metal work though.
what does this actually achieve? 
surely the rear seats don't add any stiffness to the chassis so does this bar setup really help with anything or is it just an aesthetic mod that you personally like.( not being critical of your mod !!!)  
cheers
nick


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey bazab that sounds good to do it in glass first so remember to take photos and post them up so that we can see what you are up to

Cheers Stevie


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

barb said:


> Can you keep the door cards with this cage? Want one myself but don't really want to loose the cards?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You can if you chop them up, I tried for about two hrs to get them right but gave up in the end!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.corsa-c.co.uk/forum/showthre ... d5f89d9f3c

This was how I did it on my old corsa c 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

People can see from the link how it's done, I did it in 2 pieces then covered it with another piece on top level to the equipment.

Going to make one for the tt in the summer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazab (Feb 11, 2014)

outdoor stevie said:


> Hey bazab that sounds good to do it in glass first so remember to take photos and post them up so that we can see what you are up to
> 
> Cheers Stevie


i will do once i've got some good stuff for everyone to look at.
probably do a picture how i did it guide and stick it on here
everyone's ideas are different so my design might not be to everyone's taste but if you get something out of it it will be worthwhile.
i want to try and integrate an amp . sub and a couple of speakers into the storage space area you have used while also allowing room for the essentials and have some cargo nets for other bits.
The reason i'm so keen to make a nice job of using the available space after the seat delete is that i will have a bike in the back for 3-4 days a week so it's got to go in easily.
as soon as i'm on the build i will get some pictures


----------

